# A-GPS-capable ?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought a new LG Smart phone that was advertised as A-GPS-capable. What does that mean? 
GPS is a feature that I wanted but I can't find it on my new phone.


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Hay My Friend,

It's the apps that will use the GPS function.
Open google maps...street map...google earth...
or any such app and there will be an icon to show your loction.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

For LG Google Maps will be already installed. It is pretty easy to use - even I can get from A to B using it, which has to be a great endorsement.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Free download for GPS app - WAZE love it. Very interactive.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf mom said:


> Free download for GPS app - WAZE love it. Very interactive.


Another vote here for Waze, great app.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Google aquiried waze in 2013.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

A-GPS is Assisted GPS. On a phone this uses the positioning capability of the phone using cell signals to quickly locate your general location, then uses the GPS to narrow down the exact location of the phone. It allows for quicker locations of a phone and improves Time to first fix (TTFF).


----------

